# Any clydes on Bontrager Duster Elite wheels (29er, boost)?



## RinoHorn (Aug 14, 2017)

I recently bought a 2017 Trek Fuel EX8 that comes with Duster Elite wheels. Can't seem to get much info on these rims so I was wondering if anyone can comment on its strength and durability. I'm about 300 lbs and most stock wheelsets on previous bikes had to be replaced within one ride (Rovals, Bontrager Mustangs). 
Would appreciate any input as it would be nice if I did not have to replace these wheels


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If it was a NOS and the wheels are brand new, I'd look to sell them in that condition and get a nice set of custom wheels built to better suit your size, something with at least 32 spokes and some bomb proof rims on DB spokes. I've had friends on these who weren't quite your weight and they both managed to fold the fronts and knock the rear out of true, they both bought better wheels and those were good for along while.


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

Saw this late. Our riding group has lots of 29 Treks/duster combinations. Those over 200 lbs have had lots of broken spokes and to retrue and we are run of the mill trail riders. The lighter riders - no problem. Way back when, I had one built up for my bike (I am 220 lb) to go tubeless and chose the newer XT 775 hub (135 mm). Both the rim and hub failed in couple of months (at different times). I got refunded for the rim and hub, but not for the wheel build - bummer. Moved to Stan Flows at the advice of MikeSee (Lacemine), found a good wheel builder here overseas and have had zero problems over 7 years of riding. I have 2 rear wheels for when hubs need servicing. At yur weight, choose hubs wisely, lots recommend DT 350. One of my wheels has a Stans 330 hub - not great - i've had the internals replaced twice. The other Flow rim has an older XT 765 hub and has been bullet proof as well as quiet. I'm interested to hear if the new Bontrager Line Comp 30 (aluminum I think) rims hold up any better for us bigger guys.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

RinoHorn said:


> I recently bought a 2017 Trek Fuel EX8 that comes with Duster Elite wheels. Can't seem to get much info on these rims so I was wondering if anyone can comment on its strength and durability. I'm about 300 lbs and most stock wheelsets on previous bikes had to be replaced within one ride (Rovals, Bontrager Mustangs).
> Would appreciate any input as it would be nice if I did not have to replace these wheels


They are OK wheels for average riders. 28 spokes aren't ideal, but they can work if you ride light. The main problem is the thin extrusion of the rim. Just not enough mass, apparently, because they've been known to crack, pull eyelets, even split circumferentially.

I still build them for lighter riders, but I'd never willingly build one for a true clyde.


----------



## MountainLife (Aug 7, 2017)

If you do decide to build a new wheelset... WTB Asym i35s, Champion 2.0 spokes and DT Swiss 350's are Clyde Proof. I built them about a month ago and ride them hard with several downhill days at Deer Valley and they're still perfectly true with nearly equal spoke tension


----------



## Strick9 (May 20, 2016)

How did these last for you so far? I broke my duster elite freehub yesterday going up a steep ramp.


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

starre said:


> I'm interested to hear if the new Bontrager Line Comp 30 (aluminum I think) rims hold up any better for us bigger guys.


I've been riding my Line Comp Wheels for about 500 miles, and I'm around 285. So far so good! As soon as I start breaking spokes, I'll be dropping some dough on some I9's.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

One of my friends, an entry level clyde, bought a Rumblefish a few years ago that I believe came with those wheels. They immediately went out of true, I straightened, tensioned and destressed them and they've been better.
I told him I'd really rather build him something stronger and wider but instead of building another wheelset, he went out and bought a fat bike. Problem solved, sorta.


----------



## kave (Jan 7, 2013)

I got these on my Top Fuel 9.7, they are really heavy at 2100g. They make sound when riding faster. I won't consider them ok as a second wheelset.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Not a lot of new bikes come with clyde worthy wheelsets anyways. Pretty much a given to at least switch out the rear wheel on a stock bike.


----------



## trekkerman (Mar 27, 2018)

The Dusters came with my procaliber, and I'm thinking about getting a better set of wheels, maybe Stans Arches, and using the Dusters for street tires only.


----------



## jkster107 (Jul 4, 2018)

trekkerman said:


> The Dusters came with my procaliber, and I'm thinking about getting a better set of wheels, maybe Stans Arches, and using the Dusters for street tires only.


I landed here while searching if other people were having trouble with the Duster Elites. I ride it on my rear wheel as the 'upgrade' from the stock wheel on my Trek FX3, since those kept popping spokes on me. Purely commuting on smooth pavement, about 100 miles/week.

Well, the Dusters haven't solved that problem. I'm sure 250# rider + 20# on rear rack is pushing the weight rating, but they certainly aren't the bombproof solution I was hoping they'd be. Next stop: custom wheel set, I guess?


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

Many years ago I used to use downhill wheels on my xc hardtail as they had much improved durability. With current wheels high spoke count enduro wheels are a starting point. When you are heavier trying to save weight on wheels tends to be a frustrating process.


----------

